# Repurposing a repurposed structure :)



## Apopkacluckers (Apr 15, 2013)

I originally built a huge doghouse for dogs that never used it so I repurposed it into our serama coop. The seramas now have another coop so I, once again, repurposed the structure into an outdoor brooder for my first meat chicken project.

Thoughts? Ideas? Suggestions?



























Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

good idea that.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

great idea, my one thought, will be be warm enough at night if a storm rolls in? until my birds are fully feathered they live in a 4x8 brooder in my basement. I also live at over 9000 feet in a cold dark canyon full of driving wind and snow... clearly there is not any snow there..


----------



## Apopkacluckers (Apr 15, 2013)

I live in Central Florida so there is very little really cold temperatures even in the dead of winter.

I placed a 250w heat bulb in there for the nights just to be able to manage the temperature for them.

This is a pic from last night with the light glowing.

Thanks for the suggestion!









Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

while I realize that the cold may not be an issue for you, curious how the wind is. with the whole side open, possible that at night it might still be a little cold, even under the light? if you dont have much windy nights then disregard, as that would be an issue


----------



## Apopkacluckers (Apr 15, 2013)

Most of the wind around here blows west to east. I took that in mind when placing this structure originally and put the opening facing south. 

Now that you mention it, it may be good to limit the wind. Maybe a roll down tarp or just a removable covering of some kind for those windy day? Ideas?


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

a tarp or piece of heavy duty plastic


----------



## MuddyHillFarm (Sep 23, 2012)

you might want to put a light on a timer to get to 14 hours of light. We did this and got them growing out faster and shaved at least a week or two off the time to slaughter


----------

